# Massachusetts super skunk



## MediMaryUser (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about Massachusetts super skunk?

i just got 6 clones from a dispensary in sac and they didn't know anything about it they just had a pic that said indoors flowering time 8 weeks, is this a sativa or indica ? the guy working said its probably a primarily sativa.


anyone know about this ?


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 31, 2009)

Where the hell did you get those in sac? I live in yuba city 45 min. away and would deffinately drive out there tomorrow if I knew I could get that strain. What med club are those from? Please tell me you went to marconi in del paso.


----------



## TheDankness (Mar 31, 2009)

Isn't that strain part of Chem/Dog lineage? Maybe its one of Diesels parents? I know I've heard of that strain before...


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 31, 2009)

The mass. super skunk is a clone only strain and is the best super skunk out there as far as I know. Jason King mentions it in cannabible 3 I think.


----------



## TheDankness (Mar 31, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> The mass. super skunk is a clone only strain and is the best super skunk out there as far as I know. Jason King mentions it in cannabible 3 I think.


Just looked it up, it was bread with Diesel to create Sour Diesel. That strain should be fucking delicious...


----------



## jayrock32580 (Mar 31, 2009)

true massachusetts super skunk has a real weird smell in flower. It is like a soury skunky sweet smell. As far as Sour d, yes it is its father. The legend has it that the guys who got the original chemdawg(diesel after name changed in NY) was flowering it along with some super skunk(their pheno) and it hermied. Pollinated everything and made sour diesel. Flower time 7-9 weeks cant remember that part real well that is why the larger gap. Enjoy if it is true mass super skunk you will like it.


----------



## TheDankness (Mar 31, 2009)

jayrock32580 said:


> true massachusetts super skunk has a real weird smell in flower. It is like a soury skunky sweet smell. As far as Sour d, yes it is its father. The legend has it that the guys who got the original *chemdawg(diesel after name changed in NY)* was flowering it along with some super skunk(their pheno) and it hermied. Pollinated everything and made sour diesel. Flower time 7-9 weeks cant remember that part real well that is why the larger gap. Enjoy if it is true mass super skunk you will like it.


Chem/Dawg is not Diesel. They are two different strains.


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 31, 2009)

a hermaphroditic mass. SS pollenated a "diesel" as it was so renamed, formerly called chem/dawg, its offspring was named sour diesel. Now there is what is known as the Mass. super skunk chem/dawg family which is comprised of 3 or 4 different strains. Clone only though. 

You can find this info in cannabible 3 by looking up "diesel" on pg. 63. He gives you and entire rundown on all the diesel family lineage, from super snow dawg to bubblechem to headband he covers it all. photos of samples too.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Mar 31, 2009)

anhedonia you are correct and thank you. Reason I say that is a lot of people think diesel and chemdawg are two different strains. They are not. Chemdawg was a person created the strain. At the grateful dead concert 2 ny boys bought an ounce. Later arranged to meet with chem and get a qp. In that qp they got cant 100% remember 13 or 16 seeds. People in NY did not like the name chemdawg so they just changed it to diesel. Same info in shorter state can be found in cannabis culture. Would have to dig through boxes though to find it. It was from lik 03 or 04


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 31, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Where the hell did you get those in sac? I live in yuba city 45 min. away and would deffinately drive out there tomorrow if I knew I could get that strain. What med club are those from? Please tell me you went to marconi in del paso.




lol how did u know i went to marconi medical center.!!!!!!!!!!


yeah they had them but only like 10 and i took 6 but i bet theyll get more .



SO ITS A SATIVA?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 31, 2009)

im doing them outdoors


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 31, 2009)

Damn! Marconi? God dammit they'll be out of them tomorrow. How many days ago did you get them maby they'll have a new stock. I would have paid $20 a clone no problem. I cant believe they had that strain. I bought some snow cap clones and bubba kush from them and they turned out phenominal. I guess marconi is right about them being the best club in sac. Even though thier shit is priced high.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 1, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Damn! Marconi? God dammit they'll be out of them tomorrow. How many days ago did you get them maby they'll have a new stock. I would have paid $20 a clone no problem. I cant believe they had that strain. I bought some snow cap clones and bubba kush from them and they turned out phenominal. I guess marconi is right about them being the best club in sac. Even though thier shit is priced high.




Today is wednesday april 1st 2009 and i bought them on sunday march 29th .

marconis the only sac club ive been to so far and i like it alot.

they also had 1 big purple kush mom for 45$ i think and like lavender purp and some seedlings and some decent sized seeds plants .Ive never seen a club selling seedlings especially ones barely sprouted for 15$$ i was like who would get that instead of a clone for the same price lol.


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah, I ve only been to marconi too. I heard it was the best club in sac but I havnt been to any others yet to compare. I wish I could just call them instead of making a 45 min. trip and they have no clones. They used to tell you if they had clones or not but now they dont do that. 
You got the best strain. Mass. superskunk is way better than thier purpkush that probly isnt even purple. I know they've been selling that strain for days. Im gonna pay me a visit to marconi thogh soon.


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 1, 2009)

Have you planted in the ground yet? I wouldnt do it untill at least middle of the month.

Im so jealous of you though. Post some pics.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 1, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> yeah, I ve only been to marconi too. I heard it was the best club in sac but I havnt been to any others yet to compare. I wish I could just call them instead of making a 45 min. trip and they have no clones. They used to tell you if they had clones or not but now they dont do that.
> You got the best strain. Mass. superskunk is way better than thier purpkush that probly isnt even purple. I know they've been selling that strain for days. Im gonna pay me a visit to marconi thogh soon.




fuck yeah im excited now!!

they do smell pretty skunky and strong for just being rooted mj twigs with a couple of leaves at the moment lol

i would just get there right when they open or even 5 minutes before and if they dont have any i think you might be able to pay up front and theyll save some for you because when i was there they had a bunch of clones that they said were sold allready and ive had that happen at other clubs too where i pick out a nice ass plant and there like that trays allready sold im like what lol so yeah i hope you get some massachuttes super skunk good luck


----------



## shepj (Apr 1, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> Does anyone know anything about Massachusetts super skunk?
> 
> i just got 6 clones from a dispensary in sac and they didn't know anything about it they just had a pic that said indoors flowering time 8 weeks, is this a sativa or indica ? the guy working said its probably a primarily sativa.
> 
> ...


Speaking of massachusetts... I used to get Super Skunk from Dorchester, MA... the shit was amazing, not to mention looks identical to your pic.


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 4, 2009)

Your mass. SS is has an 8 week maturity time. I went to marconi today and they had all the information on all the badass strains they get, many from the deisel lineage and clone only, mass. SS, deisel, headband, sour deisel. The only clones I was inerested in was the grapefruit kush. They had a shipment come in today but with nothing that exciting. So I got 2 grapefruit kush clones for the hell of it.


----------



## stanky (Apr 5, 2009)

you lucky mother fucker, def. number one on my list of clone onlys. Have fun with those girls and keep us posted on them.

-stanky


----------



## shepj (Apr 6, 2009)

stanky said:


> you lucky mother fucker, def. number one on my list of clone onlys. Have fun with those girls and keep us posted on them.
> 
> -stanky


Clone only? Maybe for you mid-west/west coast guys... come chill with me on the east coast, this shit is abundant and inexpensive, always amazing.


----------



## stanky (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought Mass Super Skunk was a pre- 89 ssc Super Skunk? That making it clone only, i could be wrong, i have smoked and grown super skunk, and from what i have heard it is nothing compared to mass.

stanky


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 6, 2009)

sounds like a cool strain


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 6, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Have you planted in the ground yet? I wouldnt do it untill at least middle of the month.
> 
> Im so jealous of you though. Post some pics.




there in 3 gallon pots for now all doing good a couple of them even doubled in size allready.

im anxiouus to throw them in the ground where im at right now im getting a about 12 hours of bright light and another hour of dim light half in the morning and half when its getting dark so i will definately have it in the ground aprilish before may hopefully


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 6, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Your mass. SS is has an 8 week maturity time. I went to marconi today and they had all the information on all the badass strains they get, many from the deisel lineage and clone only, mass. SS, deisel, headband, sour deisel. The only clones I was inerested in was the grapefruit kush. They had a shipment come in today but with nothing that exciting. So I got 2 grapefruit kush clones for the hell of it.



yeah the little booklet they had had information on there clones but for mass super skunk it just said 8 weeks indoors .

if its only 8 weeks wouldnt that mean its indica or primarily indica?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 6, 2009)

heres a pic of one of the biggest ones still small


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 19, 2009)

So is this strain a sativa or indica does anyone know ?

The guy at the club i got it from said something like uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im not sure its probably a primarily sativa .

I dont think its mostly sativa because its really bushy and the flowering time is supposed to be 8 weeks.

heres a couple pics from a couple days ago there now as big as the three gallon pots there in


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 19, 2009)

i wonder how much ill yeild per plant in like 7 gallon containers with good clean soil mixed with lotsa perlite and fed fox farms and molasses and maybe purple maxx or maybe ill get the whole line of fox farm nutes cha ching and everything


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh yeah and about when would be the best time to trans plant them out of the three gallon pots?

im going to at least wait another month so it could get "root bound" and will be easy to remove?is that a good time


----------



## jordisgarden (Apr 19, 2009)

i have ss going right now.....heres some mass super skunk....but to tell ya the truth. im not all that impressed by it...its great yeah, but it aint the bomb if ya know what i mean...im liking the g13 x haze better.

one thing i will say is i have never ever had anything that smelled as strong as 5 m ss in full flower...
i cut these down on day 68 it was supposedly a 55 day plant but i could tell they werent done yet

dont get me wrong. maybe i just got sick of it because its what ive harvested the last 3 times...maybe im just ready for something different...i still have seeds left too. i had one plant that went hermi, but only on one branch and only at the top of the bud. the rest didnt have one seed. i kept the seeds but will they hermi on me?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 19, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> i have ss going right now.....heres some mass super skunk....but to tell ya the truth. im not all that impressed by it...its great yeah, but it aint the bomb if ya know what i mean...im liking the g13 x haze better.
> 
> one thing i will say is i have never ever had anything that smelled as strong as 5 m ss in full flower...
> i cut these down on day 68 it was supposedly a 55 day plant but i could tell they werent done yet
> ...






Cool ,thanks.

the only way to know if your seeds will be hermis is to try them out.

nice bud pics.

Is it a good yeilder at least?



and it looked like you had a little bit of purple in it !

thats got me thinking that with purple maxx and cold temps going into november or late october and i might have some purple Massachusetts super skunk .


----------



## jordisgarden (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah i did alright with it...i ended up with one packed glass jar, the big spaghetti jars, and a stuffed big zip lock bag ...dried i assume off three plants i got about 6 ounces, but i flowered em at a month old..if i vegged em for 3 months id have doubled it...i dont sell so i dont weigh it...im just happy with a huge zip lock bag per plant...


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 19, 2009)

so do you know if its sativa/indica or what?


im thinking mixed


----------



## shepj (Apr 19, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> so do you know if its sativa/indica or what?
> 
> 
> im thinking mixed


Most likely mixed.

I mean, the normal Super Skunk is Skunk x Afghani, which would make it mixed.

"Sour Diesel was created (accidentally) when a Massachusetts Super Skunk pollinated a pure Diesel mother plant."


----------



## Tidalwavedave (Apr 19, 2009)

Lol just went there today and got one of the clones. They had the most variety Ive seen out of all the clubs Ive been to. Hope you have a nice outdoor grow  I know I will


----------



## Tidalwavedave (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh and the guy said it was a pure sativa when I asked him, but who knows most likely a dominant sativa with a hint of indica.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 19, 2009)

Tidalwavedave said:


> Oh and the guy said it was a pure sativa when I asked him, but who knows most likely a dominant sativa with a hint of indica.



thanks .and thanks and good luck on your outdoor too.
i tried to plus rep you but it said ive given out too much rep please wait 24 hours so ill +rep u tomorrow .

did you say you got some mss from there or just some clones from there?
what kind did you get?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 19, 2009)

pics from TODAY


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 20, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## jordisgarden (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah mine purpled up big time....i dont sell so i dont weigh the end product but if i took a guess id say close to 2 1/2 oz per plant.. i dont know if thats bad or good but it is great for me . considering my first grow i grew like a dime bag, but then that was under floros...now im using a 400 and a 600 hps...i will say this though, the smell of the mss is incredible, and if you dont own your own house or have absolute odor control it will be a dead givaway...the smell is permiating the entire first floor of my house, and thats not the floor i grow on either....im excited to see how well it cures

by the way it is deffinitly not a sativa dominant plant. if i guesse4d it would be indica dominant. but then again im only going on look of leaf and height of the plants... mine stayed reAl bushy and short. the fans were fat as the width of my hand on the biggest ones, and 8 inch blades.....the sativas i have seem to be real skinny and tall as hell. like a foot taler than all the rest.


----------



## Tidalwavedave (Apr 21, 2009)

I picked up 1 mass clone from Marconi. Got the Afghan goo and Skunk#1 from Hugs dispensary. Ya I hope this horrible heat wont hurt the growth. Happy Growin


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 26, 2009)

1 month since i got these mss growing nicely look!


----------



## Tidalwavedave (Apr 29, 2009)

Very nice. Are you keeping them in pots or planting in the ground later on? Still getting my mass clone used to outdoors right now before I throw her in with the other 2 clones out in the garden. Also, what do you have in mind for pest and mold?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 29, 2009)

im just doing them in pots.

i dont have any idea what im doing for pest and or mold yet.


what about you ?


any pest mold /advice would be cool


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 29, 2009)

there in 3 gallons now im about to put them into 7 gallons


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 29, 2009)

also i had them outside and they started to flower a little bit just pre flowers really .i think its because the place i had them in they didnt get direct sun light all day.
so im keeping them inside for now.


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 30, 2009)

You can use neem oil up to the last month of flowering. That really sucks though if your plant really did go into flower. It would have to waste a few weeks before it went back ito veg again. And expect to see fucked up ram horn leaves.


----------



## Tidalwavedave (Apr 30, 2009)

Ya not sure about the pest and mold but most likely if I needed it I would go buy some organic pest and mold remover down the street. Ive had afghan goo and skunk#1 outside for about 2 weeks, I did have them out before that but the time was not long enough so brought them inside till 4/20 . Also, the pre-flowers just means the plant is mature enough to flower, clones are the same age as the mother plant. But a month ago the time was still around 12.5/11.5 so it could have started to flower a bit. Watch out for the pot getting to hot in direct sunlight when the temps get higher.


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 4, 2009)

Yeah it sucks that they started to flower i think because i was going to do them outdoors this season but its no big deal i guess.i got a 1000watt hps and with my 400 watt hps im going to flower these under 1400 watt hps so hopefully if i get at least a .25gram per watt that equals 350 grams right ?And when people talk about grams per watt there talking about dry weight right lol while yeah im flowering these now i guess.


----------



## anhedonia (May 5, 2009)

Im in the mass. super skunk club now too. Just happened to stop by marconi and picked up some mss and sour diesel. We'll have to compare grows. what fun.


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 5, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Im in the mass. super skunk club now too. Just happened to stop by marconi and picked up some mss and sour diesel. We'll have to compare grows. what fun.



hey we should start a thread with both our grows in it and whoever else want to join the MSS club


what category should it be in ?

Ill start it if you dont ,but if you start it send me a pm so i can know and if i do ill pm u lol.

general marijuana growing should be good for it


----------



## anhedonia (May 5, 2009)

Hell yeah.


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 5, 2009)

for all the mss growers that wanna join click here https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/190851-massachusetts-super-skunk-growers-club.html and start posting


----------



## gardenfresh (May 6, 2009)

I was just in sac. last week and got mass. super skunk @ sac. healing center


----------



## gardenfresh (May 6, 2009)

also had blue dreams (blueberry-have cross)


----------



## anhedonia (May 7, 2009)

Post in the massachusetts super skunk growers club thread. Compair pic and shit.


----------



## Mountain Maniac (May 25, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> lol how did u know i went to marconi medical center.!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yeah they had them but only like 10 and i took 6 but i bet theyll get more .
> ...


I just bought a few Sour Diesel, MSS and Blue Dream from Marconi. Hope they are all fruitfuld.


----------



## Mountain Maniac (May 25, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> lol how did u know i went to marconi medical center.!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yeah they had them but only like 10 and i took 6 but i bet theyll get more .
> ...


I just bought clones from Marconi; Sour Diesel, MSS, and Blue Dream.v Hope they are all fruitful.


----------



## Mountain Maniac (May 25, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> lol how did u know i went to marconi medical center.!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yeah they had them but only like 10 and i took 6 but i bet theyll get more .
> ...


I just bought clones from Marconi; Sour Diesel, MSS, and Blue Dream.v Hope they are all fruitful.


----------



## Mountain Maniac (May 25, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> lol how did u know i went to marconi medical center.!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yeah they had them but only like 10 and i took 6 but i bet theyll get more .
> ...


I just bought clones from Marconi; Sour Diesel, MSS, and Blue Dream. Hope they are all fruitful.


----------



## anhedonia (May 25, 2009)

start posting here: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/190851-massachusetts-super-skunk-growers-club.html


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 31, 2009)

harborside in oakland has mss clones and other good ones too for only 12$!!!


----------



## BarMatt (May 31, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> lol how did u know i went to marconi medical center.!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yeah they had them but only like 10 and i took 6 but i bet theyll get more .
> ...


 

I just picked up a few at the place on 10th and U Downtown. My guy didn't know anything about them either. They looked great so I bought them. I would like to know if it is Indica or Sativa as well. 

I also picked up some Black Domina seeds at the same place... The pics I have seen look soooo tasty. I can't wait!

Keep me posted


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 31, 2009)

BarMatt said:


> I just picked up a few at the place on 10th and U Downtown. My guy didn't know anything about them either. They looked great so I bought them. I would like to know if it is Indica or Sativa as well.
> 
> I also picked up some Black Domina seeds at the same place... The pics I have seen look soooo tasty. I can't wait!
> 
> Keep me posted




its a hybrid thats supposed to be sativa dominant but somehow finish in 56 day they advertise but im thinking like 70 days to finish flowering.you should post in the mss growers club or start a journal


----------



## BosSman (Jun 6, 2009)

i have a little bit of this kb and had some of this purp kush
<a target="_blank" href="http://f.imagehost.org/view/0571/noname_2"><img src="http://f.imagehost.org/0571/noname_2.jpg" border="0" width="1280" height="960" alt="ImageHost.org" /></a>

<a target="_blank" href="http://f.imagehost.org/view/0373/noname"><img src="http://f.imagehost.org/0373/noname.jpg" border="0" width="1280" height="960" alt="ImageHost.org" /></a>


----------



## primitive1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Tidalwavedave said:


> I picked up 1 mass clone from Marconi. Got the Afghan goo and Skunk#1 from Hugs dispensary. Ya I hope this horrible heat wont hurt the growth. Happy Growin


I just finished a 16 plant scrog of Hugs' Afghan Goo. Some of the most crystal covered weed I've ever seen. Average yeild, but a 17% return on it's trim of the best bubble I've made or tried. All three bag sizes were full melt clear dome. I have a journal of it on Marijuana Passion, google Afgoo scrog.

Hugs has some amazing genetics among their selection. I can recomend their Pineapple Romulan and Afghan Purple. Their SSH and Shiva are pretty run of the mill. 

As far as Marconi, they have great stuff, almost always the _exact_ same selection as Harborside in Oakland, I think they must send someone down there for their stock. Unless there's some CA-wide clone wholesaler. I picked up one Mass. SS at Harborside mid march, just pulled clones off the now three footer


----------



## safteymeeting (Aug 16, 2009)

i just picked up some in sac on2831 suite E fruitridge rd west off of 99. they told me it was crossed with afgan and skunk#1. They sure look fine in there pots


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 16, 2009)

I get my out door next thursday. Finally! Been waiting for a long time now. I get 5lbs worth of different strains (sour diesel, green crack whiteberry, and the MA super skunk to name some. I'll have pictures of some cured samples. Thanks for the rep medimaryuser.


----------



## GOOGLEPIFF (Jan 5, 2010)

Massachusett super skunk wus made in western massachusetts an is aw great strain an is more indica than sativa.. Made at umass a clone wus givin ta sum1 an they past it around it wus neva made or found in ny thats bull......... If u got the strain mass super skunk keep it its fire an worth growing


----------



## Tidalwavedave (Jan 7, 2010)

I will always remember MSS one of the smoothest smoke, very uplifting. Was so good im out now....


----------



## snodog (Jul 17, 2013)

sorry to tell you but that aint mass super skunk.


----------



## snodog (Jul 17, 2013)

mass super skunk is clone only. an it stays local sorry close friends only


----------



## snodog (Jul 17, 2013)

its a indoor strain


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 17, 2013)

Iv been in mass my whole life and i havent blazed mass ss, though i would love too!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 17, 2013)

Any dispensaries selling clones in mass yet?


----------



## AHoleNotherLevel420 (Jul 18, 2013)

haha nope.. but there are some amazing growers HERE in MASS. that have great genetics .. its just hard to get to know some1 good enough that they trust u to not rat if u get busted .. lol.. I got some sick shit.. but hard to trust other growers ..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2013)

yes i agree, i dont trust anybody. but i am curious now, what sick shit you holding?


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 18, 2013)

anhedonia said:


> The mass. super skunk is a clone only strain and is the best super skunk out there as far as I know. Jason King mentions it in cannabible 3 I think.


damn this sounds amazing. how comes u guys got it in fucking sac but i dont have it the next state over from mass. uncool lol


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 18, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> Iv been in mass my whole life and i havent blazed mass ss, though i would love too!


same here green


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 18, 2013)

damn another level and green ghhost... we got 3 mass growers rigtht here. we should get trusting so we can have a nice lil
get together lol. i have a grow thread ive had for a month an a half so its obv not pics from the internet and im not a podunk.
now prove to me the same and we can get burning haha if not i understand. keep it green


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2013)

im about to get my med card, then we can meet up for whatever when ever


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 18, 2013)

cool man where ya going? i actually got mine saturday @ cannacare in boston. they have walk-ins and are open saturday. wasnt busy i waited like 45 mins
and paid 200. and was good to go. obv have ur medical records or whatever. got mine for chronic back pain.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2013)

i have no records since i was 18 beside er visits so i might not get it but my girl will without even blinking.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2013)

oh yea were rolling to cannacare soon...got a friend who already went.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 18, 2013)

nice man. cannacare is the way to go. i mean you can try to go for chronic pain without records. and the docttor will examine ya.
maybe ull get it. either way if your girl gets it she can grow up to 12 plants and possess up to 10 oz. should be enough for both of ya lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2013)

should be...lol


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 30, 2016)

GOOGLEPIFF said:


> Massachusett super skunk wus made in western massachusetts an is aw great strain an is more indica than sativa.. Made at umass a clone wus givin ta sum1 an they past it around it wus neva made or found in ny thats bull......... If u got the strain mass super skunk keep it its fire an worth growing



Wasn't made at umass it's a super skunk pheno meaning can't just make a super skunk it's a Sensi pheno the MSS


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 30, 2016)

The strain is worn out ..grew up with it used be RKS now sweet it got cloned out and it's very old too...Giesel has best rep of MSS around now....SnoDog is 100% rite. Very kept true cut.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2016)

i was just thinkin bout sourcing some snodog


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 9, 2016)

TheDankness said:


> Just looked it up, it was bread with Diesel to create Sour Diesel. That strain should be fucking delicious...





anhedonia said:


> a hermaphroditic mass. SS pollenated a "diesel" as it was so renamed, formerly called chem/dawg, its offspring was named sour diesel. Now there is what is known as the Mass. super skunk chem/dawg family which is comprised of 3 or 4 different strains. Clone only though.
> 
> You can find this info in cannabible 3 by looking up "diesel" on pg. 63. He gives you and entire rundown on all the diesel family lineage, from super snow dawg to bubblechem to headband he covers it all. photos of samples too.


Books wrong know one knows to the day cousin ever thought it would be as important at the time. It's was grown in VA thru a good crew made to Mass The headband is Underdawg probley but DNL is def half X orig diesel = sour d and makes most sense to lots involved


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 9, 2016)

shepj said:


> Clone only? Maybe for you mid-west/west coast guys... come chill with me on the east coast, this shit is abundant and inexpensive, always amazing.


Ya clone only unless u got bag seeds


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 9, 2016)

jayrock32580 said:


> anhedonia you are correct and thank you. Reason I say that is a lot of people think diesel and chemdawg are two different strains. They are not. Chemdawg was a person created the strain. At the grateful dead concert 2 ny boys bought an ounce. Later arranged to meet with chem and get a qp. In that qp they got cant 100% remember 13 or 16 seeds. People in NY did not like the name chemdawg so they just changed it to diesel. Same info in shorter state can be found in cannabis culture. Would have to dig through boxes though to find it. It was from lik 03 or 04


It was CO peeps JB and PB dogbud and later met nY peeps renamed diesel didn't like Chem name


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 9, 2016)

anhedonia said:


> a hermaphroditic mass. SS pollenated a "diesel" as it was so renamed, formerly called chem/dawg, its offspring was named sour diesel. Now there is what is known as the Mass. super skunk chem/dawg family which is comprised of 3 or 4 different strains. Clone only though.
> 
> You can find this info in cannabible 3 by looking up "diesel" on pg. 63. He gives you and entire rundown on all the diesel family lineage, from super snow dawg to bubblechem to headband he covers it all. photos of samples too.


Wrong info in book MSS didn't poll orig diesel DNL RFK skunk in it did. DnL X diesel


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 9, 2016)

jayrock32580 said:


> anhedonia you are correct and thank you. Reason I say that is a lot of people think diesel and chemdawg are two different strains. They are not. Chemdawg was a person created the strain. At the grateful dead concert 2 ny boys bought an ounce. Later arranged to meet with chem and get a qp. In that qp they got cant 100% remember 13 or 16 seeds. People in NY did not like the name chemdawg so they just changed it to diesel. Same info in shorter state can be found in cannabis culture. Would have to dig through boxes though to find it. It was from lik 03 or 04


Was Chemdog person who bought the pot fromCO guys later NY it came from west dogbud called then Chemdog for Chemy smell. 


TheDankness said:


> Chem/Dawg is not Diesel. They are two different strains.


Same and no w Chemdog91 was renamed only in NY diesel same strain tho


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 9, 2016)

TheDankness said:


> Isn't that strain part of Chem/Dog lineage? Maybe its one of Diesels parents? I know I've heard of that strain before...





jayrock32580 said:


> anhedonia you are correct and thank you. Reason I say that is a lot of people think diesel and chemdawg are two different strains. They are not. Chemdawg was a person created the strain. At the grateful dead concert 2 ny boys bought an ounce. Later arranged to meet with chem and get a qp. In that qp they got cant 100% remember 13 or 16 seeds. People in NY did not like the name chemdawg so they just changed it to diesel. Same info in shorter state can be found in cannabis culture. Would have to dig through boxes though to find it. It was from lik 03 or 04


It's bag seed not a creation just pure luck and skill breeding 
It's a Sensi super skunk pheno that's luck but 90s lots RK around


----------



## HeirloomsGardens (Nov 30, 2018)

My favorite


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2018)

TenEmies said:


> Was Chemdog person who bought the pot fromCO guys later NY it came from west dogbud called then Chemdog for Chemy smell.
> 
> Same and no w Chemdog91 was renamed only in NY diesel same strain tho


the pot originated in southern oregon northern cali. It was sent to CO, and from there the concert/trade story. And NYCD is not 91 chem.


----------



## phantumstranga (Nov 30, 2018)

Anyone know if someone summed up where to get mass super skunk in mass? That is the only strain I really ever need


----------



## HeirloomsGardens (Dec 7, 2018)

phantumstranga said:


> Anyone know if someone summed up where to get mass super skunk in mass? That is the only strain I really ever need


Not many places and if so I'd bet 9/10 are knock offs...if in Mass or whatever it's around in circles but mostly sold as sour diesel or a new name completely for many reasons. It's in a few safe places tho


----------



## phantumstranga (Dec 7, 2018)

It is really unfortunate. I mean spending 2k on beans to try and find nostalgia nostalgi is a waste. Best shot at it is sensi seeds and their stuff is not quite what it used to be.


----------



## HeirloomsGardens (Dec 7, 2018)

phantumstranga said:


> It is really unfortunate. I mean spending 2k on beans to try and find nostalgia nostalgi is a waste. Best shot at it is sensi seeds and their stuff is not quite what it used to be.


Yes they bred out the stink cause times were different..guys going jail all over for the skunk ..remake would be nice


----------



## phantumstranga (Dec 18, 2018)

Well from what I understand they have the closest to the oldies and goodies. But what is happening is loss of vigor via too many breedings back to the same line. Or choosing different phenom due to the cheese rush


----------



## phantumstranga (Dec 31, 2019)

She is alive. The clone only Ma-SS is still alive.


----------



## phantumstranga (Jan 1, 2020)

It took a long time to dig her up. Through vigorous research i found a person right under my nose who has had the cut for 15-20 years. Needless to say she will be worked into the community so she isn't lost.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 1, 2020)

phantumstranga said:


> It took a long time to dog her up. If you look 2 comments above this one i had the story all wrong... That was the sensi seeds story on skunk#1. I wasn't well educated then. A year after that comment and through vigorous research i found a person right under my nose who has had the cut for 15-20 years. Needless to say she will be worked into the community so she isn't lost.


That shit used to be all over the place in the mid 90's Salem, Ma. Used to hate driving home with it.
The stuff i was getting didnt look much like any of the pictures in this thread though. It was super dark green, higher leaf ratio, not much frost, and medium round buds.
Super skunky smell and very resinous.


----------



## phantumstranga (Jan 6, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> That shit used to be all over the place in the mid 90's Salem, Ma. Used to hate driving home with it.
> The stuff i was getting didnt look much like any of the pictures in this thread though. It was super dark green, higher leaf ratio, not much frost, and medium round buds.
> Super skunky smell and very resinous.


My thoughts are that though it was in mass it was not ma-ss. Ma-ss although a super skunk is more of a sour citrus hence why it was the sour parent to sour diesel and the chemdawg aka diesel was the diesel counterpart to sour diesel.


----------



## Trainwreckertonville (Jan 6, 2020)

jayrock32580 said:


> true massachusetts super skunk has a real weird smell in flower. It is like a soury skunky sweet smell. As far as Sour d, yes it is its father. The legend has it that the guys who got the original chemdawg(diesel after name changed in NY) was flowering it along with some super skunk(their pheno) and it hermied. Pollinated everything and made sour diesel. Flower time 7-9 weeks cant remember that part real well that is why the larger gap. Enjoy if it is true mass super skunk you will like it.


Last I saw it was around 2004. I recall on several occasions people literally thinking a skunk sprayed when you opened a bag of it in the house. It has not been around since that era and I know a few people.


----------



## Dawgz_Daze (Dec 13, 2022)

phantumstranga said:


> My thoughts are that though it was in mass it was not ma-ss. Ma-ss although a super skunk is more of a sour citrus hence why it was the sour parent to sour diesel and the chemdawg aka diesel was the diesel counterpart to sour diesel.


You find the original MSS or the Analog cut that everyone else has?


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 13, 2022)

Dawgz_Daze said:


> You find the original MSS or the Analog cut that everyone else has?


mss is dead, the mss that goes around now is just sour dub x giesel or something like that.


----------



## Dawgz_Daze (Dec 14, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> mss is dead, the mss that goes around now is just sour dub x giesel or something like that.


Oh man you heard that straight from Riott didnt ya? lolololol


----------



## Dawgz_Daze (Dec 14, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> mss is dead, the mss that goes around now is just sour dub x giesel or something like that.


Go do your own research or go look at my IG and find the post where I did it for ya. His whole story with Analog selections is a made up lie. He grew that Sour Dubb x Giesel after he already was growing the cut passed to him in Mass as "Super Skunk". Its definitely not pure nevil Super Skunk I'm growing some of that too. Its the squat most likely S1 of the original MSS that is shown on the other forums circa 2005-2009 from well know people. It got circulated from hightimes. They got it from the Chem crew.


----------



## Dawgz_Daze (Dec 14, 2022)

I also got Sour Dubb and Giesel. Its not from either one I promise. There is picture proof of that still up on IG. Analog Selections grows the two plants side by side for a comparison.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 14, 2022)

Dawgz_Daze said:


> Go do your own research or go look at my IG and find the post where I did it for ya. His whole story with Analog selections is a made up lie. He grew that Sour Dubb x Giesel after he already was growing the cut passed to him in Mass as "Super Skunk". Its definitely not pure nevil Super Skunk I'm growing some of that too. Its the squat most likely S1 of the original MSS that is shown on the other forums circa 2005-2009 from well know people. It got circulated from hightimes. They got it from the Chem crew.



i thought the mss is the photos that skunk va posted up.


----------



## Dawgz_Daze (Dec 14, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> i thought the mss is the photos that skunk va posted up.


Seems there is a couple. I think one might be an S1 from that one. I dont know if that one was ever even passed around as "Mass Super Skunk" though. Nobody called it that at the time that I have asked. Every forum post and thread, every high times article going back to 2005 showing the "Mass Super Skunk" is not showing the one Skunk VA posted. Its the shorter one that I have.


----------



## Dawgz_Daze (Dec 15, 2022)

Also, that original MSS is not Dead either.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 15, 2022)

Dawgz_Daze said:


> Seems there is a couple. I think one might be an S1 from that one. I dont know if that one was ever even passed around as "Mass Super Skunk" though. Nobody called it that at the time that I have asked. Every forum post and thread, every high times article going back to 2005 showing the "Mass Super Skunk" is not showing the one Skunk VA posted. Its the shorter one that I have.


Can you post pics if u have any of each of them that you know of?


----------



## Dawgz_Daze (Dec 15, 2022)

Just got her potted. I will post some pictures soon.


----------

